# Thought-provoking article about approaching death



## Phil42 (Apr 4, 2006)

This was in yesterday's Guardian:

What I'm really thinking

It's a regular series. The author this week, a hospice worker, has chosen to concentrate on what the terminally ill people they look after regret.

Phil


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks for the link to an interesting article.

Apropos nothing linked to this subject, I also had a peek at the blogs listed at the bottom of your post - some really interesting ones there. I love it when people on MHF list their various blogs. I also love clicking on the 'next blog' button on blogspot to randomly stumble across fascinating stuff.

Lesley


----------

